# Team Fandemic Check in!!!!!



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

timbrhuntr said:


> I usually can't hunt until well into May so I miss the snow for sure. Pretty cool video and hunt though. I think we need a new team thread in the 2012 turkey contest sub-forum. I was already there trashing the snoods a bit so get ready.


I did get suckered in. Dint realize starting the thread like TH asked would anoint me el capitan. but whats done is done, time to have fun


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Ya you definitley to that one hook, line and sinker  . Right on captain. Now lets getr done and kill some bigguns. See ya on the contest page :lol:


----------

